# Traitor Guard Army Blog



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok this is the first mini for the upcoming commissioned army










The army consists of:

1 autocannon team 
2 heavy bolter teams
1 veteran lascannon team
12 veterans 
1 company commander 
1 astropath 
1 officer of the fleet 
1 master of the ordnance 
1 Nork Dedogg (Chaos spawn) 
1 Ironhand Straken 
1 Sly Marbo 
2 priests
2 commissars 
1 captain Al'rahem
40 guardsmen

6 chimeras 
2 sentinels 
2 manticores 
3 valkyries 
3 vendettas 

Im painting them in batches of 10 minis, so will show some more soon 
The colour choice is not mine tho'


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

That looks wicked! Especially the pale skin, that really gives him an "evil" look.


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow that is a really good looking model right there!

Ace:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

That's a lovely model. You've pulled off the red and black perfectly. And the skin tone is really really good. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is just awesome looking. I love the contrast between the oranges/reds and blacks/dark greys, it works so well! Love to see more of these for sure. +rep.


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Will try to keep this standard to all miniatures - they are glued tho :/ cant get to every place with me brush ...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

If it's only superglue you may be able to snap the piece of at the join and re attach later


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

nay - epoxy glue that melts plastics :/


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really just want more, the color contrast is wonderful, the paint job is wonderful, and +rep for sure.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work. Rep to you.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have often thought about doing a Dune crossover ... Fremen, Atraides, or Harkonnen ... I am so going to steal the paint scheme for the Harkonnen. That is exactly what I had in my mind's eye for the Harkonnen. Good work, +Rep.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

nice and i gotta say i love traitor.


WORSHIP KHORNE


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll show some more this night - first squad is almost ready


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

If they werent glued I would do the bases differently... I'm painting on a white basecoat since I would die painting orange... So the base is prepared before basecoating - some wood glue + very thin sand. Than painted white , than washed over with vallejo model colour burnt umber in several layers + some cobra leather washes here and there - and voila - the first squad is ready - minor bugfixes left, and squad markings.

Ok 4 regular squads left - I'm not able to paint all the eyes, and the faces ... - can't do them good, and don't want to mess up the minis dissasembling them still they should look good on the tabletop. Will do veterans / heroes better. 

Estimated Infantry time - 2-3 days per squad circa 4 hours a day.

A.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice. Clean colours, crisp highlights. A definate A+ from me!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look awesome! Gives me an idea for some purple traitors


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Go the traitors, more fun than that loyalist stuff. These guys look the business. Very nice indeed. Smooth colors and crisp detail. A table full of these will be magnificent. Most repworthy


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That is insane! I love how it is just so crisp and clean yet still looks chaosy! And the skin colour on the sergeant's head looks very fitting. +rep


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Got a decent speed up


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, I like these guys very very much. They look very tidy and clean but are still clearly traitors. Great job!!!


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Those look so fantastically scary! Great work, keep it up!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Oooooooh!
Nice in an evil kind of way if you know what I mean.

I especially like that last squad! Very menacing, very darkk:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That second squad is very nice. You have really done the forgeworld traitor guard justice. Very nice indeed


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These guys are looking amazing! I love the paint scheme. However, the cadian squads could use a bit more chaosifying.. maybe just some symbols on the shoulder pads, either way they look fantastic!


----------

